# Eigene Clan/server Page erstellen



## Neumi (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit meinem Clan mal eine Page erstellen für unseren Clan und Server, was würdet Ihr mir da empfehlen, dieses PHP bauklasten prinziep? Wenn ja was brauch ich alles dafür?
Oder doch ganz anderes für jeden Tipp wäre ich dankbar.
Auch was ich sonst so bräuchte und wo ich es herbekomme.

Neumi


----------



## we3dm4n (8. September 2009)

Das beste CMS für Clans ist meiner Meinung nach DZCP
-> dzcp.de

Alternativen sind:
-> webspell
-> ilch

Um das ganze nutzen zu können brauchst du natürlich Webspace (+MySQL DB), wo du das CMS installieren kannst.


----------



## StonedBeer (8. September 2009)

Hast du an sowas hier gedacht?

Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Ich nutze hier clansphere. Läuft super und ist "Einsteigerfreundlich" nen bisschen von Servern solltest du trotzdem verstehen .


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (11. September 2009)

-ich empfehle Clansphere und webspell wo bei ich Clansphere ein bisschen komplizierter finde


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (11. September 2009)

website: webspell:Enter The Next Level of Gaming
Clansphere:Enter The Next Level of Gaming


----------



## midnight (11. September 2009)

@Fr4Z_3R böser Doppelposter (=

Ich find ja diese Clan-CMS irgendwie alle viel zu überladen. Lieber ein Forum nehmen, ein paar statische Seiten hinzufügen und gut ist.

so far


----------



## Webstyler (12. September 2009)

Nunja man kann auch ein normales CMs System nehmen und die nicht gebrauchten Sachen abschalten.

Ich bevorzuge PHP-Fusion


----------



## SkiZ (28. September 2009)

ich empfehle dir webspell^^

hier kannst dir free designs ansehen^^

Welcome to Templates Royal - Home - Best free web solution for your CMSystem!
webSPELL Templates and Clantemplates - Free Downloads - Gamer-Designs.de
Webspell-Designs.com - All about webSPELL CMS - Free webSPELL Designs, Free webSPELL Templates, Free webSPELL Addons, Free webSPELL Mods, Free Enterpages, Free Enterbuttons, Free Photoshop Tutorials

wenn du eine professionelle clan seite haben möchtest die nur du haben willst solltest du dir einen designer und coder suchen die dir ein exclusives template erstellen.  Oder du lernst selber templates zu erstellen (templates sind sozusagen designs^^)


----------

